# Fruit Cocktail Glazed Ham Steak and AuGratin Potatoes



## LarryWolfe (Oct 2, 2009)

Needed a quick weeknight meal on the grill so I used what we had in the pantry to make the glaze.  So I added in one of my daughters snack size fruit cocktails, little yellow mustard, little brown sugar, orange juice and a little WRO for a little zip and hint of cinnamon and reduced by half.

I only glazed one as my wife always has to be different and didn't want glaze on hers!


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 2, 2009)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## BluzQue (Oct 2, 2009)

*Larry* I'll the glazed one...please!
The plate up pic looks real tasty  

 8)


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 2, 2009)

PEAS!!!!!  Ham looks great.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn Larry cut it out!
Nice!


----------



## Que~Dawg (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh yeh I could eat that right know


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Oct 2, 2009)

Not bad for a little something just put together...........


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2009)

Great idea Larry!


----------



## john a (Oct 3, 2009)

Works for me. Those grates do a great job.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 3, 2009)

Great!!! Perfect meal!!


----------



## Toby Keil (Oct 3, 2009)

Larry, Larry, Larry...


----------

